# Replacement table ideas



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello All,

We have the b544 model and hate the table. It's not the style of it, just the size. It really gets in the way.

Has anyone changed theirs to something more suitable?

We don't really want a free standing table as we would have nowhere to store it. 

We looked inside another hymer van today and it had the most fabulous table in. It was a foldable jobby with a split in the middle that when opened it made a bigger table. So, can these be purchased on their own or not?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can't you just cut yours and put hinges on it......wouldn't take much especially if you know a carpenter type bloke


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> Can't you just cut yours and put hinges on it......wouldn't take much especially if you know a carpenter type bloke


Hi bigcats

We could, but I worry it may not look right or get damaged. Also, the sliding frame underneath wouldn't leave much to play with. It comes up quite close to the edge. A total replacement would be better and the if I ever sold the van I would have the original to put back in.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Had exactly the same problem.... Still not come up with a solution. Looked for table tops with very little success. Problem is its such a nice table,, JUST 2 BIG..

Find a solution let me know. Get a joiner to make you one???

All the best Wilt


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Had exactly the same problem.... Still not come up with a solution. Looked for table tops with very little success. Problem is its such a nice table,, JUST 2 BIG..

Find a solution let me know. Get a joiner to make you one???

All the best Wilt


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

I had a customer in the same situation, the foldable Hymer table is a work of art however it is prohibitively expensive for many but they sourced a bespoke table top from Rainbow Conversions who were kind enough to send them samples to select a suitable finish and were able to get a table top just the right size for under one hundred pounds.

I hope this will help you all out.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our table supplied with the van was a work of art mounted on a virtual compound slide adjustment. 
Problem was it weighed a ton and was fixed floor mounted.

I made my own top from marine ply, varnished and bevelled. 
The stand foot forms a wooden cross, utilising Fiamma Boss and leg. We can now use the lightweight version either inside or outside it has functioned well for approx 10yrs.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have also taken out the huge fitted table and replaced it with a Fiamma foldable tripod type................

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-B...ns-and-motorhomes/Fiamma-Table-Legs-and-Bases

We then went to a well known Notts based dealership and managed to source a second hand table top for a tenner.It's much smaller and very stable.When dismantled and with the tripod folded down the whole thing travels in the overcab bed,so there is room to store it when travelling.

Hymer do make superb quality tables but most of them are too big,a lot of owners have taken them out.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*hymer table*

Good morning.
Had taken our table out just after buying the van & have used a Fiaama tripod. So much better but not quite right.
Have just fitted a swivel arm, the type supplied with Autotrail.
A really good solution for us.
Travelling in France at the moment but can maybe send pictures if you PM me.
Barrie


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi 

I took out the existing base and a friend manufactured a new base to fit a "Lagun Yacht Swivel Bracket" which is well engineered. I then obtained a new table top from Olearymotorhomes which I reshaped. It now swivels round in all directions.

Good luck 

Captain Bligh


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Barrie. I have sent you a pm.

Thanks for all the ideas so far. The fiamma kit looks good. 

As does a bespoke solution suggested by Chris.

Many thanks to you all.


----------

